# DISCUSSION OF BUG L264: Loss of SAT audio after tuned to OTA for X hours



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

This one is now repeatable.

After I have the 211 tuned to an OTA station for 4 or more hours (maybe more), then go to the guide and tune to a SAT station, I lose audio on all SAT stations. OTA audio still OK.

I'm using the RCA output, but I haven't tested Toslink (which I'll test next time), and I can't test HDMI since I don't have the capability.

Anyone else experience this bug?


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Just reset your VIP211. That should takecare of it. And it may take 1 to 3 resets for this problem to clear it's self up. I also had the same problem and thats all I did to correct this issue. Don't waste your time calling Dish CSR's, it is a totally waste of your time.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

LOL. Yeah resetting resolves it, but if it keeps happening and it's reproducable, that's called a BUG.

I have faith in the system as I have reported bugs here in the past and they have been resolved by E*.

Thanks for your reply...


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

It seems to me like it is going to take a lot more than a few resets to fix this. I have this problem or one similar to it. I have reset my 2/411 3 times today alone.
Dish will have to come up with something pretty quick if they expect me to keep this POS!

The last time I talked with a CSR (an HD specialist no less) he reminded me that I was using leading (bleeding) edge technology and having to reset the unit and having audio problems was basically par for the course,,, the price to pay in order to be on the technology edge. BS
This 2/411 was released way before it was ready.
This should be priority #1 on the fix it list.
Yaesumofo


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I had that also. I'm using the HDMI to DVI output, and the toslink audio output to the TV.

As I was scrolling from the OTA to the VOOM HD channels, I heard "motor-boating" then no audio.

The only way to restore the audio was to do a re-boot.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> It seems to me like it is going to take a lot more than a few resets to fix this. I have this problem or one similar to it. I have reset my 2/411 3 times today alone.
> Dish will have to come up with something pretty quick if they expect me to keep this POS!
> 
> The last time I talked with a CSR (an HD specialist no less) he reminded me that I was using leading (bleeding) edge technology and having to reset the unit and having audio problems was basically par for the course,,, the price to pay in order to be on the technology edge. BS
> ...


I agree w/ you 100% seeing as how I can't watch OTA digital channels without one of them either freezing the whole receiver or losing digital audio either intermittently or completely. Also A/V is annoyingly out of sync on all OTA digitals. It's pure BS!! It's been like this since I received my 211 in late Feb. People that think a few hard resets will fix these issues are fooling themselves. They just want so hard to believe that they didn't get screwed, but the reality is E* has been working on these BS problems since Feb. and still have no known release date for a software patch as of 4/16/06. When they do come up with something it will not fix all the problems for everyone. That's the reality. E* quite simply released the 211's and 622's too soon. Way more testing should have been done. So here we sit with supposed cutting edge technology that doesn't work properly and there's nothing E* can do about it currently. I would say that's getting screwed. I have been w/ E* four years and I didn't expect them to do their good HD customers like this. They are basically using us as test rats for field research and in the meantime we're supposed to keep paying the bill. They need to credit these unhappy 211/622 users the full amount of their bill until ALL of these annoying malfunctions are resolved. It's only fair since we are all at the mercy of a software release w/ an unknown release date!! Soooo frustrating!!


----------

